
Kaspersky Lab is ready to protect your Facebook account - gjugfuyh
http://usblog.kaspersky.com/kaspersky-malware-scan-for-facebook/
======
stephengillie
Didn't Kaspersky just get caught crafting malware that makes other AV products
attack critical Windows files?

